# Anyone wants to help with gas tomorrow 11/21/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Heading up to LL to fish below the dam 11/21/15. Got an 18ft flat bottom.Two spot open. Full day fishing. If you wanna just get out of the house and chunk some lures then give me a hollar. Havent been down there since they had 1 gate open.Text me at 832-273-9183.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Be careful my friend and bring a big anchor.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I dont anchor. Ha!! By tomorrow it'll be 30000cubic. Perfect he! he!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

One spot taken.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

All spot filled. Thanks for checking guys. Will bring back a report and plenty of pics.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow with the predicted rain tonight and early tomorrow it sounds like a miserable day. I went by there just a few minutes ago and the water is very dirty, and flowing very fast and lots of foam.

None the less best of fishing.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't wait for your report. Good luck


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Some body gotta go down there and wet a line,bring back a report. Im sure a lot would want to go fishing and loose some if those fat after eating all those turkey. Rain or shine im going. Crappy weather below the dam don't scare me. White caps on the Lake scare me.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

36,300 and still dropping.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

At this rate I'll be at 25,000 cubic by tomorrow after noon.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

4:30am discharge report 32,100 cfs looks doable. Leaving Houston now.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Go get em Bruce. Let us know how you do.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

brucevannguyen said:


> Some body gotta go down there and wet a line,bring back a report. Im sure a lot would want to go fishing and loose some if those fat after eating all those turkey. Rain or shine im going. Crappy weather below the dam don't scare me. *White caps on the Lake scare me.*


Be safe! The front will or might already be blowing through the lake.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Bruce!! Send pix!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nail em Bruce! Be safe


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Bruce we are patiently waiting!!! Too many fish to clean??


----------



## Signa (May 18, 2009)

Bruce, my buddy and I had fun getting out on water under LL dam with you and your son this morning. It's surreal to see those thousands of birds there. Very impressed by your rigs and passion for fishing. 

I hope that your fuel line get fixed soon and we can go fishing again when the water receed and clear out.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

SKUNK!! SKUNK!! SKUNK!! OK it was one of those days when you don't know unless you go kinda day. Yes I was warn it was a wet and miserable day during the early morning hours. I sent my guess home without charging them a single dollar for helping with gas once realize fish weren't biting . Miserable weather so true but that does not bother me one bit. Many of my epic days were when the weather was at its nastiest. Just as the weather man predicted the sun came out by noon and for a little while it was pleasant. Took advantage of the nice window of opportunity I threw every thing I had at that river. Water was very dirty with almost zero visibility so my tactic was to deploy bait with noise and vibrations. Threw rattle traps tandem rig with spinner blade jig heads grub at every depth with not a single bite from any species of fish that would normally take the traps. Try the left side near the cable,try the right side near the cable,try the channel,try closer to the shore nothing. Try trolling with deep divers nothing. Try slabbing nothing. Try fresh shads for cats on the bottom nothing. Guys either the fish are not there or the fish are stirred up by all that water and not wanting to feed or maybe the current are so strong it push all the fish further down river and will not be able to return to the dam until they close a lot of those gates. Nice size two to three inch shads plenty at the boat ramp. Launching and loading was easy on the west side ramp. Saw only about five boat put in and a few brave dads with their kids out there on the banks so I'm not the only crazy dude that was out there. Water was 33 fow at the cable. 22-27 fow every where else. Water temp was 64 degrees. Morning water was a little rough at the cable but smooth out by noon. Current is strong and dangerous if one is not careful.

















one fresh water drum at the ramp belly full of shads about to explode


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Signa said:


> Bruce, my buddy and I had fun getting out on water under LL dam with you and your son this morning. It's surreal to see those thousands of birds there. Very impressed by your rigs and passion for fishing.
> 
> I hope that your fuel line get fixed soon and we can go fishing again when the water receed and clear out.


Signa Thanks for the company. Our trip is not all for nothing. It's time like this that I figure out more and more how the dam behave when water are release or shut off.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I was afraid that as many times TRA has changed the flow in the last 2 days that the fish would not be settled in yet. Used to take at least one day after a change in flow


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

At least you got to go fishing Bruce. I'm guessing it was the sudden changes in flow and the water clarity that was the issues. I have caught em at around 30000 cfs before but flow had been stable and water was clear.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Bruce,

Fishing on the lake was similar yesterday. Zero water visibility. 63 degrees water temp. I went to vibration as well but the best thing I could do was snag a shad on a Mepps spinner. I saw lots of individual fish on sonar but no real schools of white bass.

By the way, for those of you who didn't notice, those are pelicans in Bruce's pics, not seagulls! Not sure how many places on the world where you can see this many pelicans. It can be quite a sight on the lake as well - they sometimes fly single file low on the water, and the line stretches a LONG ways with hundreds of pelicans.

Gary


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Safe!*

Glad to hear that you returned safely! Thanks for pics. There must have been millions of shad to attract as many birds in your photos.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting and the great pics.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a really large flock of Pelicans within 20 yards of me at the Kickapoo bulkhead last Monday night. The shad spawn I was worried about must not have been affected because shad have been plentiful off the bank just after dark.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the report Bruce. Cool pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

brucevannguyen said:


> Some body gotta go down there and wet a line,bring back a report. Im sure a lot would want to go fishing and loose some if those fat after eating all those turkey. Rain or shine im going. Crappy weather below the dam don't scare me. White caps on the Lake scare me.


Believe it or not... the L.L. Tailrace, has its own weather. It can be raining on the big lake, and nice, below the Dam.:rotfl:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. Like Loy said. You never know unless you go. It can get rough down there. I took this picture a few years back.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

^^that's a Derecho^^

You see that...RUN AWAY!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh and one other thing. No schooling activity whats so ever. Lots of gar popping the surface thou. Now if you guys wants to see an amazing flock of birds down there then go now. I had pelicans,seagulls,and whats that black duck that dives and catches fish as far as the eyes can see down river.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

black duck aka water turkey aka cormorant


----------

